# Try this



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Crashed BOTH R15's we own... strange coincidence?

Hit Menu... Search... by Title.. type "S" and then "e"... (was trying for Seinfeld)

Did it freeze and need a reset?


----------



## Ricka (Aug 9, 2006)

Locked up my D11 !!! must not be just R15 related.


Screen still playing in upper corner with audio but everything else frozen. Had to reset.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Really? Could some more people try this? Odd...


----------



## buckminst (Sep 3, 2006)

Slyster said:


> Crashed BOTH R15's we own... strange coincidence?
> 
> Hit Menu... Search... by Title.. type "S" and then "e"... (was trying for Seinfeld)
> 
> Did it freeze and need a reset?


It most certainly did. I was listening to an XM Radio channel when I tried what you suggested, and the UI froze hard - however, the system is not completely locked up as you may have noticed, since at least for me audio continued to play. Definitely no response to remote or front-panel controls however.

Good thing I don't watch Seinfeld :lol:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I could only try this on one R-15 as I am burning a show to DVD on the other but it did lockup by doing this search. I even wait 10 minutes to see if it came back and it didnt so I reset.

I tried it on my R-10 and that worked fine.

WARNING to everyone !!! Only try this if you plan to reset and your not going to mess up anything that is recording presently.


----------



## franco (Nov 6, 2003)

Slyster said:


> Crashed BOTH R15's we own... strange coincidence?
> 
> Hit Menu... Search... by Title.. type "S" and then "e"... (was trying for Seinfeld)
> 
> Did it freeze and need a reset?


Yep, Mine froze also and is now resetting???

Any explanation??


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Instead of searching for "Se", I thought I'd try "Sa", first. That worked OK. Then, I tried "Sd". That froze it.

I reset, and tried it again. Of couse, now, there's very little in the guide. Now, "Se" works. but there is no "Seinfeld" found, yet.

UPDATE:
OK, now it has been around an hour since I reset. I did a Title Search using "Se". It did not freeze, and I now see some "Seinfeld" listings, one of a local channel, and on on TBS. Still, the guide is just slightly populated.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Attempted a search of "Seconds from Disaster" (pun intended :lol: ) and it froze on "Se".


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Mine -500 worked fine. s-d worked. s-e worked. When I tried s-e-i I saw about a 3 second delay before Seinfeld actually displayed. But no freeze here. Typical R15....and D11 I guess.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Maybe it's some quirk withe the current guide data?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Maybe a stupid question, but how long did you guys wait?

I started to search for something yesterday--don't remember what--and it sat there for a minute or so before returning to functionality after I entered a few letters. Not sure how long because I walked away and did something else.


----------



## buckminst (Sep 3, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but how long did you guys wait?
> 
> I started to search for something yesterday--don't remember what--and it sat there for a minute or so before returning to functionality after I entered a few letters. Not sure how long because I walked away and did something else.


I waited for at least 20 minutes for the unit to regain control, and it did not. Possibly longer.


----------



## nyzorro99 (Aug 29, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Mine -500 worked fine. s-d worked. s-e worked. When I tried s-e-i I saw about a 3 second delay before Seinfeld actually displayed. But no freeze here. Typical R15....and D11 I guess.


Exact same thing my 300 did....


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but how long did you guys wait?
> 
> I started to search for something yesterday--don't remember what--and it sat there for a minute or so before returning to functionality after I entered a few letters. Not sure how long because I walked away and did something else.


Waited for over 30 min. with no response. This is the only freeze of any sort that i have experienced since 10C8.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I just tried it on my 2 R15-500s and they both locked up when I typed in SE in search but my D11-500 did not.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

OK.. it's one day later.. and I am hesitant to try it again.. but I must!.... hold on...


IT WORKED OK! 

Terribley odd bug that was.


----------



## lbushaz (May 18, 2006)

The only freezes I have had with the unit were during title search. I hit it twice trying to search out 'Rescue Me'. I sent a trouble note to direct. I got nothing back.

My best guess on the problem is, selecting an other letter before the search list is populated will cause it to hang. I go real slow in title search now and I have not seen a hang in a while.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

lbushaz said:


> My best guess on the problem is, selecting an other letter before the search list is populated will cause it to hang. I go real slow in title search now and I have not seen a hang in a while.


I can't even get the cursor to move untill the list populates.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Just a thought here. A wild guess, actually. Is it possible that DTV is increasing the guide data? Meaning, are they adding info to the guide data, in response to complaints that the guide data is lacking on the R15? Just a thought. When I see certain things, some flags go up. When I see a 100 item to do limit, I get the impression that that's intentional - to help avoid a total seizing of the system. Could the limited guide data also be intentional? Could it have been to prevent the search from causing the system to die? If so, maybe they're starting to expand that info, and maybe THAT'S what's causing these hangups all of a sudden. Like I said, a wild guess - and if anyone else already posed that, I'm not trying to plagarize... I'm just too lazy to read all the posts in a thread


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

jpl said:


> Just a thought here. A wild guess, actually. Is it possible that DTV is increasing the guide data? Meaning, are they adding info to the guide data, in response to complaints that the guide data is lacking on the R15? Just a thought. When I see certain things, some flags go up. When I see a 100 item to do limit, I get the impression that that's intentional - to help avoid a total seizing of the system. Could the limited guide data also be intentional? Could it have been to prevent the search from causing the system to die? If so, maybe they're starting to expand that info, and maybe THAT'S what's causing these hangups all of a sudden. Like I said, a wild guess - and if anyone else already posed that, I'm not trying to plagarize... I'm just too lazy to read all the posts in a thread


I think that's very likely. Check out some of the limitations of earlier (2004 or so) NDS XTV software (which I don't care what anyone says, is in the R15 in some form or another):



> Limitations when recording two channels at one:
> 
> * Guide data is available for the next 48-hours only.
> * Programmes in the future do not contain a synopsis.
> * Interactive services can not be used.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I think the problem is (total guess) they are trying to do to much in memory, instead of using the HD like DirecTiVo's do, and the memory is limited. So they cut corners, colors, descriptions, etc...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> I think that's very likely. Check out some of the limitations of earlier (2004 or so) NDS XTV software (which I don't care what anyone says, is in the R15 in some form or another):


I think that could be it too. Also from the little reading I did on the Sky+ box, it doesn't keep SL's from season to season you have to recreate them. Also if it isn't in the guide for the next two weeks I think the SL disappears and you have to add it back in. I wonder if different TV viewing habits between the UK and US played into this too?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I wonder if different TV viewing habits between the UK and US played into this too?


I would think so. After all how many cheese making programs can one DVR handle?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I would think so. After all how many cheese making programs can one DVR handle?


:lol:


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

Same thing happend to me... did a search for title: S E on a D11 & it locked up..


----------

